# [Humor] How to make Garfield funny



## Iron Sky (Aug 28, 2010)

So, elsewhere on the forum, my roommate posted a link to Realfield, to which another poster countered with the Garfield Randomizer.  I thought they were hilarious, so I thought I'd share some of the ones it came up with for me.

Enjoy!


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Aug 28, 2010)

Meh, the randomizer doesn't seem particularly funny to me. Ever.

Realfield seems to be a knock-off of garfieldminusgarfield, but instead of removing garfield, they substituted in a realistically drawn cat instead. I prefer garfield minus garfield.


----------



## MarkB (Aug 28, 2010)

Call me a heathen, but compared with any of those, I think I prefer Garfield. At least, a few of those raised a mild snigger.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 28, 2010)

Eric Anondson said:


> M
> I prefer garfield minus garfield.




Some of the ones on that site were decent at best, but I thought they mostly weren't.


----------



## Remus Lupin (Aug 29, 2010)

And then there's this:

Garfield Minus Garfield Plus Cthulhu


----------



## Iron Sky (Aug 29, 2010)

I think what gets me about the random Garfields is that it's _emergent humor_.  Some computer algorithm is churning some images around and suddenly humor arises.  You'll get 10 that don't make any sense at all, but that makes them even more entertaining to me when they do.  

Obviously humor is subjective, not objective so maybe you weren't as entertained as I was.  Let me have my wrong-bad-fun(ny)!

I can't remember the last time an actual Garfield strip made me even chuckle...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 29, 2010)

How to make Garfield funny?

Make him a Rakshasha*, keep the rest.  The thought of a powerful, evil cat-being who is so lax that it acts like a common housecat (with an abnormal taste for lasagna) amuses me.

Clearly, he's a societal exile.

* or if you prefer sci-fi to myth and legend, make him Kzinti


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Aug 29, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> Some of the ones on that site were decent at best, but I thought they mostly weren't.



Well, yeah. But they are a step _up_ the humor chain from the original.


----------



## ssampier (Aug 29, 2010)

Garfield has never been laugh-out-loud funny. Garfield is usually entertaining in very small doses.

For comics, I usually read Baldo, Dilbert, Luann, and Pearls Before Swine daily.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Aug 29, 2010)

My sense of humor runs more Campbellian.


----------



## Diamond Cross (Aug 29, 2010)

Garfield's nothing more than a bully.

Sorry, but I just hate him to no end.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Sep 8, 2010)

Diamond Cross said:


> Garfield's nothing more than a bully.
> 
> Sorry, but I just hate him to no end.






what - really?  I mean that's just...oh my


----------



## TarionzCousin (Sep 8, 2010)

Diamond Cross said:


> Garfield's nothing more than a bully.
> 
> Sorry, but I just hate him to no end.



If only someone would make up stats for him, we could kill him.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 8, 2010)

TarionzCousin said:


> If only someone would make up stats for him, we could kill him.




Can't use a unmodified house cat because then it could kill a commoner in combat without using a smothering attack.


----------



## Tewligan (Sep 8, 2010)

Diamond Cross said:


> Garfield's nothing more than a bully.
> 
> Sorry, but I just hate him to no end.



Dude, I know. Every Sunday, I write a letter to the newspaper complaining about their tacit support of his mean-spirited "humor", but so far they have yet to do anything about it.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 8, 2010)

Tewligan said:


> Dude, I know. Every Sunday, I write a letter to the newspaper complaining about their tacit support of his mean-spirited "humor", but so far they have yet to do anything about it.




You should start mailing them dead cats, maybe then they will get the point.


----------



## Diamond Cross (Sep 10, 2010)

Holy Bovine said:


> what - really?  I mean that's just...oh my




Really.

He's constantly kicking the dog all to hell.

He won't let Jon have any dates.

He eats Jon out of house and home.

The only time he does anything is to get himself out of troublle.

I don't understand why people find this kind of thing funny.


----------



## surfarcher (Sep 13, 2010)

Because _that's exactly what cats are like_.


----------



## Diamond Cross (Sep 14, 2010)

Not really. People have cats like that they're doing something wrong. Most cats I've known have been very affectionate towards me and pretty considerate too.

And that's a cartoon cat as well. I just can't imagine a cat going up to a Pitbull and kicking him off the table. Sorry.


----------



## surfarcher (Sep 14, 2010)

Not literalyl like that   I meant it's kind of a cat's attitude towards everything in caricature.

Like - Feed me! Cuddle me! Let me outside!  For a cat everything is about the cat and anything else is secondary, if it registers at all.  Our own needs and desires often aren't worth noticing.  "What's that, boy?  You are having a heart attack? I said _I'm hungry_! Now _feed me_!" LOL

Cats think they are the master.  We call our ginger cat "your majesty" because of this LOL.  

Odie's no Pit Bull.  It's some annoying little yappy thing.  The kind of thing my cat chases off if it comes into our house LOL.  It *doesn't* take a swipe at our 40kg furry mutt that doesn't feel pain when it's pissed


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 14, 2010)

Diamond Cross said:


> I just can't imagine a cat going up to a Pitbull and kicking him off the table. Sorry.




Well, I knew a pair of little kitties that utterly ruled the 60lb Doberman they shared the house with.  And one of my best buddies has a cat that routinely bites & claws me- drawing blood!- while I'm petting it...after it rubbed up against me to be petted.*  (No, my cologne of choice is not Eau d'Tuna.)

But as for cats & pit bulls?

I give you THE MOST EVIL CAT IN THE WORLD!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vf9wHkkNGUU[/ame]

Besides, its not as if Garfield was alone in his behavior.  Heathcliff wasn't much better, and Bucky is at least as bad (though much funnier).  (And as pointed out above, Odie's no pit bull.)





* In contrast, my 2 Maine Coon cats were veritable angels.


----------



## Diamond Cross (Sep 14, 2010)

Well, not all cats are like that, but they are far more independent than dogs. Cats can be manipulated and can be very affectionate towards their owners if you know how to do so.

But there is definitely no cat whisperer.

Odie is a puppy. When he grows up he'll be kicking Garfield's arse around the house. And because of Garfield's crap, will probably grow up to resent cats.

Except that's the thing about comics is that you're forever the age one age in the comic.


----------



## MarkB (Sep 14, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I give you THE MOST EVIL CAT IN THE WORLD!




Egads! It's the Mekon in feline form.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 14, 2010)

MarkB said:


> Egads! It's the Mekon in feline form.




I like to think that this video is what gave Davros the idea to create Daleks.


----------



## Deset Gled (Sep 14, 2010)

Diamond Cross said:


> Really.
> 
> ...
> 
> I don't understand why people find this kind of thing funny.




I guess we're all having badwrongfunny then. 

In all seriousness, please note that the Jerk With A Heart Of Gold and Deadpan Snarker are well established pillars of modern comedy.  Should we assume you also hate Bart Simpson, Lucy Van Pelt, Bender, Fonzie, and Han Solo, too?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 14, 2010)

So, cat's are naturally predisposed towards being sociopaths?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 15, 2010)

No, sociopaths are naturally predisposed to be catlike.


----------



## Diamond Cross (Sep 15, 2010)

> In all seriousness, please note that the Jerk With A Heart Of Gold and Deadpan Snarker  are well established pillars of modern comedy.  Should we assume you  also hate Bart Simpson, Lucy Van Pelt, Bender, Fonzie, and Han Solo,  too?



I hate most of  those people with a passion, Bart Simpson most of all. While Bart is not quite a bully, he still does absolutely nothing out of kindness or empathy for somebody else, but only for his own selfish interests and does not have a heart of gold behind all his actions. And yes, I do not watch the Simpsons either because of my hatred of that character but I did watch a few episodes before I came to my conclusions. Han Solo may have been a jerk at the beginning, but he fell in with the right crowd and did change.


----------

